# access denied beim Java Applet



## RoadRunner0 (20. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

hab das erste Programm aus meinen SPS Java Handbuch eingetippt aber wenn ichs ausführen will kommt immer dies Access denied(java.lang.RuntimePermission modifyThreadGroup)

Nun die Frage: wie kann ich das Abstellen oder umgehen? weil lese und schreibzugriff benötige ich leider. Aber später soll das Applet ja auf dem internenWebServer der SPS S7 gespeichert werden, und vom Browser aus gesteuert.
Ich dacht das funzt so weil das Applet ja auf dem Gerät was gesteuert werden soll läuft.

Wär echt super wenn mir jemand nen Tipp geben könnte! (Bin leider noch Anfänger)

lg RoadRunner0


----------



## foobar (21. Feb 2005)

Such mal nach Applet signieren oder Policytool


----------



## RoadRunner0 (22. Feb 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.

gesucht und auch was gefunden. aber bin wohl zu blöd dazu, habs nich hingekriegt.

Werd wohl was anderes probiern müssen.


----------



## Sky (22. Feb 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber bin wohl zu blöd dazu, habs nich hingekriegt.
> 
> Werd wohl was anderes probiern müssen.



Aller Anfang -vor allem in dem Umfeld- ist schwer. Wo liegen denn deine Probleme genau? Vielleicht ist Dir ja noch zu helfen ;-)


----------



## RoadRunner (22. Feb 2005)

Danke, das es vielleicht noch hoffnung gibt 

1. beim Exceptions Abfragen. Wenn ich eine abgefangen hatte waren die nägsten da. Oder kann man die alle auf einmal abstellen?

2. Und beim signiern dacht ich wenn man nen jar-File erstellt wo der Ordner META-INF drin is, dann müßte es reichen. Aber NetBeans hat mich überlistet, son jar-Ding geht irgendwie nich zu erstellen


----------



## Spacerat (23. Feb 2005)

1. Alle Exceptions (und Errors) auf einmal abfangen? Kein Prob!


```
try {
    //irgendwas
} catch (Exception e) {
} catch (Error e) {
}
```

Da meckert keiner mehr! Alledings bekommt man auch keine einzige Fehlermeldung mehr, die ein Problem eingrenzen könnten.

2. Über die Sache mit Threads und Applets habe ich mich auch schon zur Genüge geärgert. Es scheint einem Applet nicht einmal gestattet zu sein, eigene Threads zu beenden. Aber "what shalls"...


```
public class AppletThread
extends Applet
implements Runnable
{
    private boolean stopped = true;
    private Thread th;

    public void run()
    {
        while (!stopped) {
            //irgendwas
            try {
                Thread.sleep((long) wartezeit);
            } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                interrupt();
            }
        }
    }

    private void interrupt()
    {
        if (th != null) {
            stopped = true;
            th = null; //Die extreme Notbremse!
        }
    }

    public void start()
    {
        if (th == null) {
            stopped = false;
            th = new Thread(this);
            th.start();
        }
        //sonstiges...
    }

    public void stop()
    {
        interrupt();
        //sonstiges...
    }

    public void destroy()
    {
        interrupt();
        //sonstiges...
    }
}
```

@admins: Wäre langsam mal was für häufig gestellte Fragen!!?


----------

